# Standard Mileage Rates Question?



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I just went to IRS website and read that beginning on Jan 1, 2017 standard mileage rates for the use of car is 53.5 cents (which is down 0.50 cents compared to 2016). 
https://www.irs.gov/uac/2017-standard-mileage-rates-for-business-and-medical-and-moving-announced

*Question*! So, for mileages that occur after Jan 1, I will have to use the new rate, and for mileages before Jan 1, the old rate (2016 with 54 cents) will still apply, right. 
In addition, I'm still new to all the taxes thing (1099-misc, etc), does anyone know a good/cheap software that can handle the task? I'm thinking of QuickBooks, but it isn't cheap. Can I include the purchase of tax software for deduction? TIA.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KTFU4SI/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KTFU2K8/?tag=ubne0c-20
FREE <62K https://apps.irs.gov/app/freeFile/


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

RGV said:


> *Question*! So, for mileages that occur after Jan 1, I will have to use the new rate, and for mileages before Jan 1, the old rate (2016 with 54 cents) will still apply, right.


Correct.



RGV said:


> In addition, I'm still new to all the taxes thing (1099-misc, etc), does anyone know a good/cheap software that can handle the task? I'm thinking of QuickBooks, but it isn't cheap. Can I include the purchase of tax software for deduction? TIA.


Quickbooks is way overkill for this job. Any of the packaged tax software, either boxed or online, works fine. You just need the "deluxe" or "pro" version that includes a Schedule C or is labeled for "self employed". The super-cheap/free editions won't cut it for this gig.


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

Staples has Turbo Tax Deluxe for $30. With coupon code 18450.

http://www.staples.com/TurboTax-Deluxe-State-2016-for-Windows-Mac-1-User-Boxed-/product_2438179


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

michaelb said:


> Amazon has turbo tax deluxe for $30 atm.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01L7SJ6B2/?tag=ubne0c-20


I think this one is only "Federal" does not have "State" option in this one. Correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> I think this one is only "Federal" does not have "State" option in this one. Correct me if I am wrong!


Actually Yeah didn't realize that but I bought mine from staples with state it was 30. With code 18450. I'll link it when I'm done working


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Has anybody done Uber taxes with the "deluxe" version of TurboTax??, please chime in!

https://turbotax.intuit.com/personal-taxes/compare/online/

I have used the $65.00 "home and business" version for 2014/2015 to get the mileage/schedule C ...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KTFU2K8/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> Has anybody done Uber taxes with the "deluxe" version of TurboTax??, please chime in!
> 
> https://turbotax.intuit.com/personal-taxes/compare/online/
> 
> ...


https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-good-time-place-to-buy-turbotax.128080/#post-1909372


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I do my taxes online.

https://www.freetaxusa.com/


----------

